# Just entered Flyer



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

in his first agility trial next month...I already had the cavs entered at a trial and Flyer's breeder was talking about entering Flyer's daddy so I decided to enter him so that she could see his first runs. He's just entered in Novice Jumpers each day..The cavs were already doing a total of 6 runs a day so with Flyer that is 7 runs a day over 3 days ..21 runs........eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ...if you see someone passed out on the floor that will be me.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

:rofl: thats great! good luck!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOL....that sure is a lot!! Best of luck to you and Flyer and have a great day of fun.
_


----------

